
The Use of Drones During the Vietnam War - joering2
http://peteralanlloyd.com/general-news/the-use-of-drones-during-the-vietnam-war/
======
brbsix
Interesting topic. I recall the first drone (or I suppose more accurately
remote-controlled) aircraft crossed the Atlantic in the early 1920's. This is
all off a poor recollection, but I seem to recall there were only a few simple
commands. There was a copper drum with contacts (like the cylinder from an old
phonograph) connected to a motor. It would receive radio signals and spin X
degrees to activate various flight controls.

------
flippyhead
Yeah I'm always surprised to hear the stuff they had during WW2. There was
radio controlled boats loaded with bombs, radio controlled planes used in
nuclear bomb testing, and even anti-personal remote controlled (via a tether)
mini-tanks!

------
g8oz
But how was it controlled? Satellite or VHF?

~~~
brbsix
There were no GPS satellites in orbit in 1968. They don't appear to be remote
controlled.

~~~
thescriptkiddie
GPS satellites do not control things.

~~~
brbsix
Yes of course not. I never suggested they did. The OP asked whether they were
controlled via satellite which I inferred to mean whether they were using GPS
(or similar tech like NAVSAT) for navigation. VHF telemetry would be a good
guess.

